# Does your CAMO fade???????



## 84gator (Oct 17, 2005)

Do any of you have any secrets to slow down the fading of camo clothing?
I had heard of putting an ounce of vinegar in the first wash of new camo. Seems like you would have too many times to get the smell out.
I appreciate any input.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 17, 2005)

Turn them inside out and wash in cold water....

They will still fade though...


----------



## Limbshaker (Oct 17, 2005)

have it dry cleaned instead of washing it................then let it air out.

It will last a lot longer, and not fade.


git'r


----------



## Nick W (Oct 17, 2005)

Just hand wash it in the sink in cold water and then hang up to dry. It will never fade.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 17, 2005)

If you buy 100% cotton camo it will fade quickly.

Buy some of the new synthetics or a poly/cotton blend and it will last much longer!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 17, 2005)

Soaking in salt water before washing will help keep them from fading.


----------



## huntfish (Oct 17, 2005)

BEARDGITTER said:
			
		

> have it dry cleaned instead of washing it................then let it air out.
> 
> It will last a lot longer, and not fade.
> 
> ...


You'll never get 100% of the tetrachloroethylene odor away.  Keeps your clothes sharp but increases the odor.


----------



## Limbshaker (Oct 17, 2005)

huntfish said:
			
		

> You'll never get 100% of the tetrachloroethylene odor away.  Keeps your clothes sharp but increases the odor.




We use a petroleum based solvent....with an odor masking additive............the odor will disappear after being aired out....unless the garment gets real wet............but I agree with you about the tct odor. 


git'r


----------



## 7 Mag (Oct 19, 2005)

I always wash mine in the washing machine, cold water only. Turn all clothes inside out. Hang to dry outside in the shade (still inside out).


----------



## jedisme (Oct 25, 2005)

i just don't wash mine!


----------



## HT2 (Oct 25, 2005)

*84........*

Yep mine fades..........

That's why I usually just buy new stuff every 3 or 4 years......


----------



## frankwright (Oct 25, 2005)

It all will fade but there are somethings you can do to slow it down:

1. Soak the new camo in cold water with a cup of white vinegar thrown in. Soak for an hour and then wash with Sports wash or baking soda or any soap with no whiteners. I use Sports wash from Walmart and buy it after the season is over. It is usually marked way down.

2. Always turn it inside out when washing and machine drying.

3. Have six or seven sets of camo so you don't have to wash it too many times during a season. If you have two sets and wash them every week, they will certainly fade quicker.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 25, 2005)

1) Buy a new set of camo.
2) Put it in the closet.
Now here is where it gets tricky.....
3) Wear old camo or old jeans hunting.
4) Wash old hunting clothes.
4) Don't use or wash new camo.

Guaranteed to keep it from fading too fast.


----------



## SGaither (Oct 25, 2005)

I've re-dyed mine several times with RIT clothes dye (brown of course).  You can get it at Wal-Mart in the cleaning supply aisle or at your local grocery store.  Follow the directions and you have refreshed camo that will last about a dozen or so washes.  It only cost you a couple bucks and doesn't take long at all.  A word of caution, if you use it in your wash machine make sure you rinse it out before you put another load of laundry in or it will be brown too.


----------



## LJay (Oct 25, 2005)

It won't fade if it never gets wet. Heck, if it didn't fade, makers would never sell any more.


----------



## Dub (Nov 4, 2005)

I personally like the way it's higher definition when new and earlier in the season....then by the end of the season is faded and more closely resembles the grays and dull winter colors.

I did see a tv episode where Brenda Valentine offered the tip to turn your new camo's inside out and wash with a lot of salt the first time and it helps ''set'' the color in.  I didn't feel to good about salting up my washing machine so I haven't tried it.

I do turn them insided out.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 11, 2005)

as frankwright said  pre wash when new with vinegar and turn inside out to wash


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 11, 2005)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Soaking in salt water before washing will help keep them from fading.


Hey you always have some good ideas!


----------



## Paddle (Nov 12, 2005)

I do the same thing as "SGaither".......... die them when they get too faded. One Club member thought I bought new Camo.


----------



## spraggins (Nov 12, 2005)

it seems as though commercial camouflage clothing is designed w/ ''planned obsolecense'' in mind. i have dyed it w/ olive drab and brown. i have also tye dyed faded camo w/ multiple colors and it turns out neat. mostly what i buy now is military grade stuff, and it's not as bad to fade...or tear...or blow out. and, it is a bargain compared to the designer camo. the turkey don't know the difference!


----------

